# NEJE 1500 HELP



## jcm71 (Jul 11, 2017)

My recently ordered NEJE 1500 arrived today, and I have to admit I am completely stumped on how to get it to work.  I have a Mac, Ipad and iPhone and none of them recognize the NEJE on bluetooth.  I am not even sure that what I ordered is a 1500 as there are no markings on the thing identifying it as such.  I'm also not sure if the thing in front of me is bluetooth capable, since not of my devices recognizes it.  I currently have it plugged into a known good USB port on my Mac, and the Mac doesn't know it's there.  I swapped out cords. Same result.  Any suggestions and help greatly appreciated.  Thx.

John


----------



## Terredax (Jul 11, 2017)

I know nothing about the NEJE, and it may be a stupid question, but is it MAC compatible?


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 11, 2017)

Terredax said:


> I know nothing about the NEJE, and it may be a stupid question, but is it MAC compatible?



No, not Mac compatible (I think), but iPad and iPhone compatible.  I have it plugged in to my Mac to charge it.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 11, 2017)

If it's Ipad and Iphone compatible, wouldn't it be Mac compatible? They are all Apple products and they link to each other.
Just thought I would ask, since sometimes it's the obvious.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 11, 2017)

Terredax said:


> If it's Ipad and Iphone compatible, wouldn't it be Mac compatible? They are all Apple products and they link to each other.
> Just thought I would ask, since sometimes it's the obvious.



Seems logical to me, but then again I am no where near being computer literate.


----------



## Magicbob (Jul 11, 2017)

I have the 1500BT
Mine is hooked to a PC most of the time, but I have sent a print from my iphone


----------



## leehljp (Jul 11, 2017)

Terredax said:


> If it's Ipad and Iphone compatible, wouldn't it be Mac compatible? They are all Apple products and they link to each other.
> Just thought I would ask, since sometimes it's the obvious.



No. The Mac OS and iPad & iPhone OS are different. Because they are from the same company, many of the different apps' files are written to work with apps on either OS. Similar to Word or Excel files working cross platform on Windows or Mac Apps.

I got my NEJE last week end but have not had time to hook it up. My shop is still in transition and I don't want to break the NEJE until I get my table/bench in the right place. That said, I have Parallels Desktop 12 and Windows 7 which I have not had problems running any Windows apps thrown at it. I have been very surprised at how well the Macs USB ports work in Windows and how all of the different brands of networked printers work on the Mac OS side and on the Windows side, and wirelessly.  The Mac should work through Parallels and Windows if they are installed. 

I will be watching this thread for when I set mine up.


----------



## chartle (Jul 11, 2017)

You should join and post on this Facebook group. 

Small Laser Reviews & Help

https://www.facebook.com/groups/LaserReviews/


----------



## papaturner (Jul 12, 2017)

You have my interest......................................I have the same problem!!!!:redface:


----------



## larryc (Jul 12, 2017)

If it was not advertised as a Bluetooth, it probably isn't. I bought one of the Bluetooth units and couldn't get it to work on my Mac. I sent it back and got a non-Bluetooth model and downloaded the Mac software available on the internet. Ignore the warnings about viruses.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 12, 2017)

I think I figured out the problem.  It says you have to have Bluetooth version 4.0.  As I have an iphone 3G (I think) I probably have an earlier version of Bluetooth installed that is not compatible with the NEJE 1500.   If that's the case, now I get to go buy a $700 phone to get my $100 engraver to work.  Go figure.   The NEJE is coming with me when I go to the Verizon store.


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 12, 2017)

Scratch my previous post.  Finally got it to come on by downloading the NEJE printer app to both iphone and ipad.  The problem is that the Apple app is different from the Windows program.  From what I can see there is no way to import text to engrave it.  The ipad app only allows you to import pictures from your photo library.  If you hit the controller button, the device controller screen comes up, with what appears to be a text box in it.  If you tap it to type text, a keyboard comes up, however, it partially blocks the controller's control buttons, and there is no apparent way to make the keyboard disappear so that you can see what you have typed and have full access to all the controller's functions.   If you do import a photo from your library, after importing you have to hit the "Effect" button, which gives you a black and white negative of your picture.  It takes forever to send that negative to the engraver.  I'll keep playing with this, but so far, as far as I'm concerned, it is a bust for Apple users.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 12, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Scratch my previous post.  Finally got it to come on by downloading the NEJE printer app to both iphone and ipad.  The problem is that the Apple app is different from the Windows program.  From what I can see there is no way to import text to engrave it.  The ipad app only allows you to import pictures from your photo library. . . .
> . . . If you do import a photo from your library, after importing you have to hit the "Effect" button, which gives you a black and white negative of your picture.  It takes forever to send that negative to the engraver.  I'll keep playing with this, but so far, as far as I'm concerned, it is a bust for Apple users.



If I am understanding this correctly, It will import a "picture". If this is true, then there is a way around this. I often type text into picts/photoshop graphics and save the whole thing as . I do this with Text on a white background and save it as a ".pict" or ".jpg" in the equivalent of 300 dpi (or other) etc. At this point the text IS a graphic/picture and not text. 

The problem will be the amount of playing to get the right size text into graphic to print/burn onto the pen.

Your post here had been extremely helpful! Thank you very much for posting this question and information!


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 12, 2017)

OK, finally figured out how to engrave text on the NEJE using an ipad.  If you have Pages (rudimentary word processor for ipad), download it.  Open up Pages and select "Blank Landscape."  When you go to type in text, the keyboard will come up.  In the upper right corner select center justify and your font size.  Without a rotary jig, 96 is probably the highest you can go for a single line.  In the upper left corner select your font.  Not too many fonts available.  Use your return key as necessary to position the cursor as close to the center of the page as you can, and type your text.  In the lower right corner press the keyboard button to make the keyboard disappear.  Now take a screen shot by holding the power key and then pressing and releasing the home key.  Your screen shot is now in your photo library on your ipad.

Close Pages and open the NEJE app.  Press the Search button to connect your Ipad to the NEJE.  Now press the Photo button, then Album, and then select the text you just saved.  Now hit the Effect button and then the Send button to send the picture to the NEJE.  Unfortunately with an Ipad this takes about two minutes or more.  Position your blank left to right on the table, so that the center of the blank is under the laser beam.  Use an appropriate sized transfer punch in your blank and secure each end of the punch under the rubber bands.  Press the Controller button on the App.  I adjusted my burn time to 90 for a blank with a CA finish with good results.   Play, experiment, and have fun.  Hope this helps someone.

Now that I have this figured out I guess a rotary jig is in my future.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jul 13, 2017)

I use both windows and OS X and iPad and android.  The app specifically for each platform works.   Trustfer.com.  Get the latest version, they just released a new  version a few weeks ago for mac and a new version for pc.    


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## larryc (Jul 13, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> I use both windows and OS X and iPad and android.  The app specifically for each platform works.   Trustfer.com.  Get the latest version, they just released a new  version a few weeks ago for mac and a new version for pc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Do you have a link to the new Mac version - I can't seem to find it on their site.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jul 13, 2017)

Search for dbeam. Mac software 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 14, 2017)

PMBROTH.NY said:


> Search for dbeam. Mac software
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Doesn't seem like dbeam is available anywhere.  At least I can't find it.


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello. I also use this
One.  You load the driver first then the run the app

https://github.com/AndyQ/NejeLaserEngraver







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PMBROTH.NY (Jul 15, 2017)

There is a link at the bottom of the page to the serial driver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Makereality (Jul 18, 2017)

I wasn't able to find/ run the Mac software, it is or at least 2 months ago was in beta.  I run parallels with windows 7 and the only problem I have found is that it wants to draw fonts from microsoft, but I didn't
install word on the parallels version of windows, as I have word for mac. So some fonts if selected will come up error about not being a "true font".
With respect to what strength laser you bought, loosen the two Allen wrench nuts off the laser head support and pull it out- it may have handwritten in black ink a European style 1 which looks like a musical rest or fancy 7 to American eyes.  It would say 1.5 if it is the 1500 mw.  
By the way, you can buy the 1.5 and swap it out into your 1 w motherboard and it should work.  
Also, as far as images or even wording, you can hit the redo button and it will make it very crisp, my last pen handle I burnt 3 times the name and I was very pleased.  Hope this helps. 









Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, I have to amend my last post on getting a NEJE 1500 to work with an iPad or iPhone.  The NEJE app for these two items is way to limited and flawed to get a professional result.  First, when taking a screenshot, as I described in my earlier post, the info bar icons at the top of the page are included in the screenshot.  These could possibly by edited out by a rudimentary drawing app like Atom Draw, but it is way too time consuming.  Off course if you don't edit it out all that crap at the top of your picture, it will get engraved.  I'm sure there is an easy and efficient way around this, but I'm not computer savvy enough to figure it out.  Another major flaw (fatal flaw) with the NEJE App for Ipad is that after you hit the Effect button in the App, a vertical line appears to the right of the image.  There is no way edit this line out before sending the image to the laser (which takes forever), and it is of course also engraved with your picture.  This one flaw needs to be fixed before the NEJE 1500 can be used with an iPad or iPhone.   

I'm curious if Android users have similar issues.


----------



## Yablonsky (Jul 24, 2017)

I've got a MAC and have, I think, parallels installed with Windows installed. Plugged the NEJE printer up and it prompts me if I want to recognize in the mac of parallels....selected the later and then launched the supplied burning app and it works like a charm. You are limited in fonts to what is installed in the OS...but I have Corel Draw with tons of fonts and they are all available.

Good Luck with getting it working.

Ken


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 24, 2017)

I purchased the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW today.  Did not order an extra laser unit as I want to see how it works first.
Can anyone tell me what this means?  It is in the description for the laser on Amazon:
"* When connected to a computer,there will be a flashing breathing light to tell you that it is put in and put out"


----------



## jcm71 (Jul 25, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> I purchased the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW today.  Did not order an extra laser unit as I want to see how it works first.
> Can anyone tell me what this means?  It is in the description for the laser on Amazon:
> "* When connected to a computer,there will be a flashing breathing light to tell you that it is put in and put out"



My guess is "When connected to a computer, there will be a flashing, blinking light indicating the computer and laser are communicating."


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 25, 2017)

Can I ask where you are purchasing these?


----------



## chartle (Jul 25, 2017)

mikespenturningz said:


> Can I ask where you are purchasing these?



Amazon or a place like Gearbest.com


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 25, 2017)

I purchased the exact same unit Dale. 



BURLMAN said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW today.  Did not order an extra laser unit as I want to see how it works first.
> ...


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 25, 2017)

I got mine through amazon.  I was told i would have a better chance of getting it replaced if it is DOA and that Gearbest does not guarantee much.


----------



## NLAlston (Jul 26, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> I got mine through amazon.  I was told i would have a better chance of getting it replaced if it is DOA and that Gearbest does not guarantee much.



Dale has it absolutely right.

A few months ago, I had bought from GearBest - and all I can say is that it is best NOT to do business with GearBest.  I submitted a posting, a bit more recent than that, regarding a very unsatisfactory handling of a defective NEJE unit - after (mind you) just ONE somewhat successful engraving with it.  I wound up with them NOT honoring their warranty, and a $15 refund returned to my credit card.  Had I not have bought another unit from them, before that, it wouldn't be here, in my possession, now.

Some folk are experiencing great relationships with these little, inexpensive laser engravers, and I wish that I had been one of them.  I WILL invest in another one, but it will be the 1500Mw burner - AND, it WILL be through Amazon.  

GearBest?  Never, EVER again.


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Nathan, but credit goes to Magic Bob here.
He gave an extraordinary demo of the laser and rotary attachment at last weekend's meeting in Hartville. His recommendations of where and how to buy one was noted.  Thanks Bob, you are a good salesman!


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 27, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW today.  Did not order an extra laser unit as I want to see how it works first.
> ...



I guess the phrase 'lost something in the translation' applies here.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 28, 2017)

After I found the on/off button I am up and running. I have done 3 or 4 small prints. Will put a pen to it tomorrow and see how it does. How much power are you guys putting to it for a pen?


----------



## Dale Allen (Jul 28, 2017)

How did you get one so fast?
Mine is not due until Tuesday.:mad-tongue:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 28, 2017)

I got the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW from Amazon with Prime shipping. It was here is 2 days. I couldn't believe it. Works really well!





Dale Allen said:


> How did you get one so fast?
> Mine is not due until Tuesday.:mad-tongue:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 30, 2017)

OK so this thing works great for pen engraving. It has plenty of power it is very adjustable and easily adjustable. I was able to put my font into windows and life is really good on it. This does a nice enough job for pen engraving. Yes there are betters ones but this one works great! Very happy.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 1, 2017)

BURLMAN said:


> Ok, I have to amend my last post on getting a NEJE 1500 to work with an iPad or iPhone.  The NEJE app for these two items is way to limited and flawed to get a professional result.  First, when taking a screenshot, as I described in my earlier post, the info bar icons at the top of the page are included in the screenshot.  These could possibly by edited out by a rudimentary drawing app like Atom Draw, but it is way too time consuming.  Off course if you don't edit it out all that crap at the top of your picture, it will get engraved.  I'm sure there is an easy and efficient way around this, but I'm not computer savvy enough to figure it out.  Another major flaw (fatal flaw) with the NEJE App for Ipad is that after you hit the Effect button in the App, a vertical line appears to the right of the image.  There is no way edit this line out before sending the image to the laser (which takes forever), and it is of course also engraved with your picture.  This one flaw needs to be fixed before the NEJE 1500 can be used with an iPad or iPhone.
> 
> I'm curious if Android users have similar issues.


No issues with Android or Windows. When I can only use the android app and Bluetooth for images I take the photo, convert it to a sketch using the photo editor app, then import it to the laser app. Get very good results. Can't figure out how to get different fonts when having to use the android app for writing though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicbob (Aug 1, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> Thanks Nathan, but credit goes to Magic Bob here.
> He gave an extraordinary demo of the laser and rotary attachment at last weekend's meeting in Hartville. His recommendations of where and how to buy one was noted.  Thanks Bob, you are a good salesman!



Dale, when you are ready for a jig call me, we can meet up and save you the shipping.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Dale Allen said:


> I purchased the Meterk DK-BL 1500mW today.  Did not order an extra laser unit as I want to see how it works first.[emoji2]
> Can anyone tell me what this means?  It is in the description for the laser on Amazon:
> "* When connected to a computer,there will be a flashing breathing light to tell you that it is put in and put out"


Yes, when it is connected and in idle mode the laser pulsates in low power.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 1, 2017)

Well, it works fine.  Now for the learning and experimenting.
Thanks all for the information.
Bob, not yet.  There is much work to do on flat stuff before I get to rotary.
And, I make a lot of fixtures and jigs for work and making a rotary jig for this seems like my kind of challenge!


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 2, 2017)

*first real attempt*

I had this unused blank laying around so I tried it in the laser.
No rotary fixture and I am still amazed at the outcome.
67 burn time BTW.  Blank had several layers of CA on it.
I like this little machine!:smile-big:


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 3, 2017)

*More tests*

The brown paper went right through and etched into the platform.
The white pencil was done with the black marker on the left and without the marker on the right.
Without the marker it still burned in, even on the white paint.  That surprised me.
The polyclay is uncured on the bottom and cured on the blank.
BTW, the uncured made a terrible stink!


----------



## Makereality (Aug 3, 2017)

About the flashing light, I don't know about the meterek but the colometer and presume NEJE have two small diode red and blue lights on the back of the motherboard which will twinkle if the lower USB port is plugged into the computer. Look down at the bottom plate on the right hand side to see the reflection of the diodes, otherwise it can be easy to pop off the back with an Allen wrench and it will be obvious.  You may find an unused suprise power plug receptical for a computer fan right next to the one the laser diode is plugged into!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

